# 24-105 and a bellows



## johnnywyoming (Apr 3, 2011)

Have a Canon 50d, and a 24-105 lens. I would like to buy a macro lens but too  expensive just now. Can I use the 24-105 on a bellows? I believe that I  can get a bellows for under $50 although any recommendations on ones  that work well with Canon would be appreciated too.


----------



## KVRNut (Apr 5, 2011)

The lens you have should work with the bellows but I'd be using it around the 30mm mark.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 5, 2011)

How would you control the aperture on a $50 economy bellows? Are you expecting to find a CPU- and contact-equipped bellows on eBay?


----------



## ChrisA (Apr 5, 2011)

Unless you get one which retains aperture control you won't be able to shoot anything other than wide-open with that lens.  Novaflex used to do a bellows that had this.  Not cheap...

Other option with a cheap bellows is to use an older lens ( eg a Canon FD etc ) which has manual aperture control on the lens.


----------

